# Impossible de créer disque USB démarrable - Bootcamp - Catalina



## Laura0095 (22 Janvier 2020)

Bonsoir,

Je me tourne vers vous après plusieurs jours de recherches infructueuses. J'ai vu d'autres personnes avoir le même type de problème mais aucune solution n'a fonctionné de mon côté.

Alors pour vous décrire le problème, j'ai un imac 27" de fin 2013 qui avait initialement un fusion drive de 1to. Windows tournait parfaitement, je n'avais eu aucun soucis avec l'assistant bootcamp (à l'époque j'avais installé windows 7 via bootcamp puis avait fait la mise à jour pour le 10 directement sur la partition windows).

Par manque de place j'ai décidé de faire changer mon disque dur fusion drive 1to par un disque SSD de 2to via un revendeur agréé apple.

J'ai récupéré mon mac et ai lancé la récupération de mes données via time machine. Jusque là tout va bien du côté ios j'ai tout récupéré et je me décide donc à me lancer dans la réinstallation de windows... Je télécharge l'iso de windows 10 via le lien direct présent sur le site d'Apple et au moment de lancer l'assistant bootcamp celui-ci me refuse systématiquement ma clé usb et me met le message suivant (voir capture d'écran). 

J'ai tenté plusieurs clés usb, et le résultat est le même. Je précise qu'il s'agit d'une clé de 32GB au format USB 3.0. J'ai tenté de la formater en de multiples formats, le résultat est le même...

J'ai également essayé de décocher l'option "créer un disque d'installation" mais il me demande toujours une clé usb.

Je suis donc dans une impasse.

J'espère que l'un d'entre vous aura une solution à m'apporter.

Dans l'attente d'une réponse de votre part je vous souhaite à tous une bonne soirée.

Laura.


----------



## ericse (22 Janvier 2020)

Il me semble que la clé usb doit être formatée en Mac OS Etendu et Table de partition GUID, c'est le cas ?


----------



## Laura0095 (23 Janvier 2020)

Déjà essayé et le résultat est le même . Par contre on ne peut pas sélectionner un autre schéma de partition lors du formatage, ce n'est pas proposé.
L'assistant bootcamp me remet systématiquement la clé usb en ExFAT après chaque tentative...


----------



## ericse (23 Janvier 2020)

Laura0095 a dit:


> on ne peut pas sélectionner un autre schéma de partition lors du formatage, ce n'est pas proposé.



Si bien sûr, mais c'est un peu caché dans l'utilitaire disque...


----------



## ericse (23 Janvier 2020)

Ah non, c'est FAT et MBR, et c'est bien expliqué ici :






						Installer Windows sur un Mac non récent avec Boot Camp
					

Les ordinateurs Mac non récents nécessitent un disque USB externe pour installer Windows.



					support.apple.com


----------



## sinbad21 (23 Janvier 2020)

Laura0095 a dit:


> Déjà essayé et le résultat est le même . Par contre on ne peut pas sélectionner un autre schéma de partition lors du formatage, ce n'est pas proposé.
> L'assistant bootcamp me remet systématiquement la clé usb en ExFAT après chaque tentative...


Dans Utilitaire de disque > menu Présentation, choisir "Afficher tous les appareils". Ensuite, se positionner sur la ligne supérieure de la clé usb, faire effacer et choisir :

format ExFAT
schéma MBR


----------



## Laura0095 (23 Janvier 2020)

Au temps pour moi, avec vos explications j'ai pu formater en effet avec le schéma MBR, merci.

Par contre la finalité reste la même, l'assistant bootcamp continue de me lancer le même message capturé plus haut


----------



## ericse (23 Janvier 2020)

De mon coté je n'ai eu aucun problème à réinstaller Bootcamp le mois dernier (aussi après un changement de SSD, mais sur un Macbook), la seule différence étant que j'ai téléchargé l'ISO depuis un PC. 
Il y a un échange au sujet de problèmes similaires aux tiens ici :





						Problème avec Bootcamp "Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable"
					

ID MAC : iMac14,2  Bonjour,  Hier j'ai voulu installer Windows 10 avec Bootcamp mais malheureusement j'ai un gros problème. J'ai une clé USB 2.0 de 8Go formatée en MS-DOS FAT comme le demande Apple sur le site web.  J'ai téléchargé le fichier ISO de Windows sur le site de Microsoft. Ensuite je...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## Laura0095 (23 Janvier 2020)

Je viens de télécharger l'iso depuis un pc pour voir si le problème ne venait pas là mais le résultat est le même.
Merci, je vais me plonger dans ce sujet pour voir si ça peut m'aider mais à priori la personne évoque une message d'erreur précisant que l'espace disque est insuffisant alors que sur le miens il marque que le formatage a échoué. Je reviens vers vous si il y a une avancée.


----------



## Laura0095 (24 Janvier 2020)

Bonsoir,
Je reviens vers vous car j’ai tout tenté et ça n’a rien donné au final. Je tourne en rond. J’ai même racheté une autre clé usb au cas où mais le problème perdure


----------



## Laura0095 (26 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,
Toujours aucun résultat de mon côté. 
J'ai même été jusqu'à ressortir un dvd pour graver un iso de windows car bootcamp me demande une clé ou un dvd lorsque je décoche les deux premières options  d'installation. 
Et lorsque j'insère ce dvd rien ne se passe, il me le réclame quand même.
Personne n'a une idée car je désespère?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## peyret (26 Janvier 2020)

Laura0095 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Toujours aucun résultat de mon côté.
> J'ai même été jusqu'à ressortir un dvd pour graver un iso de windows car bootcamp me demande une clé ou un dvd lorsque je décoche les deux premières options  d'installation.
> Et lorsque j'insère ce dvd rien ne se passe, il me le réclame quand même.
> ...



Pourquoi se faire "chier" avec Bootcamp....
ParallelsDesktop est + simple à installer et à utiliser....
On peut passer du mac à windows sans redémarrer !


----------



## Sly54 (26 Janvier 2020)

peyret a dit:


> Pourquoi se faire "chier" avec Bootcamp....


Parce que Windows tourne en natif, sans passer par un émulateur ?


----------



## peyret (26 Janvier 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Parce que Windows tourne en natif, sans passer par un émulateur ?



Mais quand je vois le nombre de post voulant installer BootCamp et qui se passent mal...... !!! qu'ils achètent un PC........


----------



## Laura0095 (26 Janvier 2020)

Très pertinent comme réponse... 
si je pose la question c’est que juste avant de faire changer mon disque dur mon dual boot marchait impeccablement.
Alors pour tout ce qui concerne les émulateurs ou les réflexions sur le fait que je devrais acheter un pc vous pouvez les ressortir à quelqu’un d’autre (merci j’ai eu et j’ai un pc à côté).
Quand une personne demande une aide sur un sujet précis merci de ne pas débarquer comme ça pour proposer et partir sur totalement autre chose.
Sur ce, je retourne à mes recherches (et oui je vais perdre du temps mais je trouverai et si ça peut servir à quelqu’un d’autre qui est dans le même cas que moi j’en serai contente).


----------



## ericse (26 Janvier 2020)

Laura0095 a dit:


> Sur ce, je retourne à mes recherches (et oui je vais perdre du temps mais je trouverai et si ça peut servir à quelqu’un d’autre qui est dans le même cas que moi j’en serai contente).



J'avoue que c'est bien mystérieux et que j'aimerais bien avoir l'explication... Bon courage en tout cas


----------



## sinbad21 (26 Janvier 2020)

Vous avez essayé en ne cochant que la première option dans Assistant Boot Camp ? À savoir création de la clé USB, tout le reste étant décoché ?


----------



## Laura0095 (26 Janvier 2020)

Oui, il me met le même message d'erreur. "Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable. Une erreur s'est produite lors du formatage du disque".

J'ai eu une petite avancée en décochant la première option en laissant uniquement télécharger et j'ai réussi à aller jusqu'à l'étape du choix de partitionnement du disque. Mais quand je valide il me met le message suivant : "Disque USB ou DVD d'installation de windows 10 64 Bit nécessaire".
Et là en insérant mon dvd bootable ou ma clé usb bootable faite via un pc rien ne se passe il laisse ce message affiché.

#Edit : Il me met également ce message aléatoirement (voir capture)


----------



## iDanGener (26 Janvier 2020)

Laura0095 a dit:


> Très pertinent comme réponse...
> si je pose la question c’est que juste avant de faire changer mon disque dur mon dual boot marchait impeccablement.
> Alors pour tout ce qui concerne les émulateurs ou les réflexions sur le fait que je devrais acheter un pc vous pouvez les ressortir à quelqu’un d’autre (merci j’ai eu et j’ai un pc à côté).
> Quand une personne demande une aide sur un sujet précis merci de ne pas débarquer comme ça pour proposer et partir sur totalement autre chose.
> Sur ce, je retourne à mes recherches (et oui je vais perdre du temps mais je trouverai et si ça peut servir à quelqu’un d’autre qui est dans le même cas que moi j’en serai contente).



Il y a eu une enfilade il y a peu de temps, ici sur le forum, sur le manque de courtoisie de certains répondants, mais je note ici une agressivité (6-7 lignes d’états d'âme, servies avec une attitude hautaine et moralisatrice d’une petite capricieuse se résumant à « quand qqun pose une question, merci de vous en tenir à la question ») que ne mérite pas celui qui a proposé d’utiliser un émulateur. On est sur un forum, et cette réponse, si elle ne vous convient pas, est tout à fait pertinente et peut très bien convenir à quelqu’un d’autre qui lira cette enfilade.


Le répondant voulant aider qui se fait « remettre à sa place » : 4444 messages
La petite capricieuse moralisatrice: 9 messages (moi moi moi)


----------



## sinbad21 (26 Janvier 2020)

Laura0095 a dit:


> Oui, il me met le même message d'erreur. "Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable. Une erreur s'est produite lors du formatage du disque".
> 
> J'ai eu une petite avancée en décochant la première option en laissant uniquement télécharger et j'ai réussi à aller jusqu'à l'étape du choix de partitionnement du disque. Mais quand je valide il me met le message suivant : "Disque USB ou DVD d'installation de windows 10 64 Bit nécessaire".
> Et là en insérant mon dvd bootable ou ma clé usb bootable faite via un pc rien ne se passe il laisse ce message affiché.
> ...


Vous avez bien une version 64 bits de Windows ? Ce lien sur le site d'Apple, vous l'avez ? J'ai cherché, je n'ai pas trouvé.


----------



## Laura0095 (26 Janvier 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Vous avez bien une version 64 bits de Windows ? Ce lien sur le site d'Apple, vous l'avez ? J'ai cherché, je n'ai pas trouvé.


 
Oui, c’est bien la version 64 bits de Windows.
Le lien est présent sur cette page :
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468
un peu plus bas dans l’article.


----------



## sinbad21 (26 Janvier 2020)

Ok merci. C'est donc directement sur le site de Microsoft que vous êtes allée chercher la version 64 bits de Windows 10.
Apple recommande de faire toutes les mises à jour système avant de lancer Assistant Boot Camp, vous avez la dernière version de Catalina ?
Aussi, quelle est la version de votre application Assistant Boot Camp ?


----------



## Laura0095 (26 Janvier 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Ok merci. C'est donc directement sur le site de Microsoft que vous êtes allée chercher la version 64 bits de Windows 10.
> Apple recommande de faire toutes les mises à jour système avant de lancer Assistant Boot Camp, vous avez la dernière version de Catalina ?
> Aussi, quelle est la version de votre application Assistant Boot Camp ?



Oui c'est bien ça, je l'ai prise directement sur le site de microsoft. Que ce soit via mon mac ou via un pc j'ai testé les 2 possibilités.
Normalement à priori tout est à jour:


----------



## sinbad21 (26 Janvier 2020)

Oui, tout est à jour. Ce n'est donc pas un problème de version de macOS ni d'Assistant Boot Camp. À part un bug d'Assistant Boot Camp par rapport à votre machine, je ne vois pas. Ce ne serait pas la première fois, en 2014 j'avais dû bricoler le fichier Info.plist contenu dans le package de l'Application pour pouvoir installer Boot Camp sur mon MBP 2008 !


----------



## Laura0095 (27 Janvier 2020)

Merci pour votre réponse, je vais étudier de ce côté là, je penche aussi pour un bug.


----------



## sinbad21 (27 Janvier 2020)

Par acquit de conscience ce serait bien de faire dans Terminal un 
	
	



```
diskutil list
```
 et de publier ici le résultat. Histoire de vérifier que vous n’avez plus de Fusion Drive, que la capacité de votre disque ne dépasse pas 2,2 TB (Bootcamp ne sait pas installer Windows au delà de 2,2 TB), il y avait un problème avec les iMacs dotés de Fusion Drive de 3TB à cause de ça.
Vous dites que vous avez remplacé votre Fusion Drive d'origine par un SSD de 2TB, mais qu’est-il advenu de la barrette SSD d’origine ? Elle est toujours en place ? C’est ce que j’aimerais voir avec un diskutil list.


----------



## Laura0095 (27 Janvier 2020)

Je n'avais pas pensé à cette barrette et la société qui a changé le disque ne me l'a pas précisé.
Voici le résultat :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk3         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         2.0 TB     disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +2.0 TB     disk2
                                 Physical Store disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  474.0 GB   disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 102.2 MB   disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.5 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.8 GB    disk2s5

/dev/disk3 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk3
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Stockage                1.1 MB     disk3s1

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk6

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk8
```


----------



## sinbad21 (27 Janvier 2020)

Vous avez bien 2 disques internes, le petit SSD de 128 GB en disk0, et le gros SSD de 2TB en disk1. Du coup je me demande si ça ne perturbe pas Assistant Boot Camp, qui s’attend peut-être à avoir le dd supportant Boot Camp et macOS en disk0. 

Simple hypothèse de ma part, mais ça peut être une piste. Vous avez une installation atypique.


----------



## Laura0095 (27 Janvier 2020)

Oui peut être bien. Dans ce cas là pour tester, est ce que le fait de désactiver ce disque serait risqué?


----------



## sinbad21 (27 Janvier 2020)

Laura0095 a dit:


> Oui peut être bien. Dans ce cas là pour tester, est ce que le fait de désactiver ce disque serait risqué?


Ce disque, vous le voyez dans le Finder ? Vous avez un volume "Stockage" qui monte sur le bureau ? Vous pouvez passer la commande 
	
	



```
df
```
 dans Terminal et nous montrer le résultat ?
Quant à le désactiver, je ne sais pas si c'est possible, vous sauriez faire ?


----------



## sinbad21 (27 Janvier 2020)

Sur le manuel Apple d'installation de Boot Camp de 2013 il y a page 5, à la fin du Step 2, une information qui va dans le sens de mon hypothèse, mais concernant les Mac Pro. Je cite :


The disk on your Mac must be an internal disk. You cannot use Boot Camp Assistant to install Windows on an external disk.

Jusque là on est bon, vos deux disques sont internes.


If you have a Mac Pro with more than one internal disk and you want to install
Boot Camp on a disk that isn’t in the first hard drive bay, remove the drives in the lower- numbered bays. You can reinstall the drives after you install Boot Camp.

Là il est explicitement demandé de virer les disques des baies de rang inférieur avant d'installer Boot Camp, on pourra les remettre après installation. Sur un Mac pro c'est facile, les baies sont amovibles, on retire et on remet un disque dur en une seconde.

Vous n'avez pas un Mac pro, mais vous avez un iMac avec deux disques internes. Si Apple ne parle pas de l'iMac, c'est parce que les iMac commercialisés avec deux disques internes comme le vôtre le sont toujours sous forme de Fusion Drive, et Apple a prévu ce cas. Ils ne sont vus que comme un seul volume logique.

Mais étant donné que vos deux disques sont indépendants et ne sont pas liés par un Fusion drive, vous êtes dans le même cas de figure que le Mac pro.

Pour pouvoir désactiver la barrette de SSD la seule solution selon moi serait d'ouvrir l'iMac et de l'enlever, mais c'est une opération signalée comme difficile par iFixit, et personnellement je ne m'y risquerais pas.

Une autre solution serait de sauvegarder l'intégralité de vos données, de reformater vos deux disques en les liant par un Fusion Drive, et de restaurer vos données. Vous vous retrouveriez dans la même situation qu'à l'origine, sauf que maintenant votre Fusion drive serait constitué de deux SSD.

Il faudrait aussi comparer les performances respectives de vos deux disques avec le logiciel (gratuit) disponible sur l'App Store AJA System Test Lite. Celui-ci mesure les débits en lecture et en écriture sur le disque de son choix (on choisit le disque dans Target disk dans la partie gauche de la fenêtre).

Si les performances de vos deux SSD sont similaires ou si le petit SSD d'Apple a des performances meilleures que votre SSD de 2TB, il n'y aurait pas d'inconvénient à les refusionner sous forme de Fusion Drive.

Si par contre votre gros SSD a des performances supérieures au petit SSD, vous perdriez en performances, étant donné que le disque système va aller s'installer sur le petit SSD en priorité.


----------



## Laura0095 (27 Janvier 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Ce disque, vous le voyez dans le Finder ? Vous avez un volume "Stockage" qui monte sur le bureau ? Vous pouvez passer la commande
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui , je le vois dans le finder.
Voici le résultat de la commande df :

```
Filesystem    512-blocks      Used  Available Capacity iused       ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk2s5  3906357344  21077536 2963315352     1%  484012 19531302708    0%   /
devfs                385       385          0   100%     669           0  100%   /dev
/dev/disk2s1  3906357344 915955576 2963315352    24%  626734 19531159986    0%   /System/Volumes/Data
/dev/disk2s4  3906357344   4196392 2963315352     1%       2 19531786718    0%   /private/var/vm
/dev/disk3s1   236568496      3568  236319120     1%      85  1182842395    0%   /Volumes/Stockage
map auto_home          0         0          0   100%       0           0  100%   /System/Volumes/Data/home
```

Je vais me pencher sur votre dernier message concernant le fait de lier les 2 disques. Je vais comparer de ce pas les performances. Merci !

Par contre je suis du même avis, je ne me risquerai pas à enlever la barrette moi même. Je suis passée par un revendeur pour changer de DD pour cette raison du coup je ne vais pas tenter le diable


----------



## Laura0095 (28 Janvier 2020)

Voici le résultat du test sous AJA :
Le SSD de 2 To





La Barrette SSD :






Les résultats n'étant pas similaires, j'avoue ne pas savoir lequel est à privilégier.


----------



## sinbad21 (28 Janvier 2020)

La barrette Apple est meilleure en lecture, moins bonne en écriture. Or le système étant en lecture seule sous Catalina, je ne pense pas que vous perdiez en performances en faisant un Fusion Drive. Ce sont les données personnelles qui sont constamment modifiées, pas le système. Le système n'est modifié qu'au moment des mises à jour.


----------



## Laura0095 (28 Janvier 2020)

Bonsoir,
Comme je l’avais mis plus haut j’allais tester l’option fusion drive mais j’ai eu envie de tenter un nouveau formatage complet du Mac en dernier recours avant ça.

j’avais contacté au préalable l’entreprise qui m’avait changé le disque dur pour me renseigner sur les éventuels recours et selon eux il n’y avait aucun lien avec les 2 ssd, ils ne comprenaient pas d’où venait l’erreur et me proposaient d’arranger ça pour une centaine d’euros... j’avoue que ça ne m’a pas enjoué 

Du coup j’ai effacé mon disque dur principal de 2to et j’ai réinstallé macOS Catalina dessus. Complètement propre. Et là bingo l’assistant BootCamp fonctionne de nouveau et j’ai pu réinstaller mon dual boot.
A priori le problème semblait venir de ma sauvegarde Time machine dont j’avais lancé la récupération pour retrouver un environnement égal à celui que j’avais avant de changer le dd. 

Lorsque je récupère cette sauvegarde de plusieurs centaines de Go l’assistant BootCamp plante.

je considère donc ce problème comme résolu et remercie tous ceux qui m’ont aidé !

bonne soirée.


----------



## sinbad21 (28 Janvier 2020)

Problème résolu, c'est l'essentiel


----------



## djiane (25 Octobre 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Problème résolu, c'est l'essentiel


Bonjour,
J'ai le exactement le même soucis, mais je pense pas que sa vienne de Time machine car je l'es pas activé et j'ai aussi tout tenté, avez-vous un conseil à me donner?
Merci par avance


/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         374.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data W10                     125.4 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Fichiers                499.8 GB   disk1s2


/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +374.5 GB   disk2

                                 Physical Store disk0s2

   1:                APFS Volume Sans titre - Données    84.5 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 83.1 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.9 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume Sans titre              11.0 GB    disk2s5


----------

